# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #10

## Matte87

Time to compete once again! The competition will go live when enough people have signed up. Make sure you check in each day so you don't miss it! I will announce the date one day before it goes live.

Sign up and you promise that you'll update your score atleast once a week, or you'll get banned from the competition.

Here's a link to the old one: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-9-a-136940/

If you're good at lucid dreaming I suggest you sign up for Upper League.

No lying, no flaming and keep on dreaming!

** = Upper League*

*People who has signed up*

*Matte87
she*
BrandonBoss*
Taffy
NightSpy2*
TheModernNinja*
djpatch999
FelicityPotter
DragonMaster21
MarineRecon
CosmicEpiphany
Hukif*
StaySharp*
Naiya*
Oreoboy1996*
Crow360
LonelyCloud
Lmrhone
Sydney
LbV
*

----------


## she

Happy New Year and Marry Christmas to everyone!!! I'm in :smiley: *

----------


## Sensei

Sign me up.  :smiley:  I'm all fired up!

Upper league!

----------


## Taffy

Sign me too of course, lower league as usual.

----------


## NightSpy2

Hey! 
Sign up me and TheModernNinja for Upper league!  :smiley: 
If we could be in the same team as 'she' that'd be awesome!  ::D: 

Can't wait!!!!

Also, I'll be updating TheModernNinja's points for him because stupid Telecom are too lazy to come fix his internet...
His DJ entries may be delayed because he'll have to be doing them at my house. Hope that's ok.  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

^ (From NS2's house)  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Sign me up  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Sign me up too ^^

----------


## Matte87

Alright guys, you're all signed up  :smiley:  It's great to see so many people are still interested, let's scrap together a bunch more so we can get this baby going ASAP!

----------


## MarineRecon

Sign me up for lower league please!  ::D:

----------


## Zyangur

I'm not part of this class section, but if I'm still allowed to sign up, I would like to. Sign me up for the lower league as well  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Alright, you're signed up  :smiley:  Anyone can join DragonMaster.

Had a LD last night, I'm sure this competition will be good for me.

----------


## djpatch999

Planning on buying some B6 soon through recommendation of FelicityPotter, this time it will happen, this time...  :tongue2:

----------


## Zyangur

How long does the competition last? I think I saw 2 weeks in one of the threads. Is that right?

----------


## djpatch999

> How long does the competition last? I think I saw 2 weeks in one of the threads. Is that right?



Yeah it's two weeks  :smiley:  Well it has been for every competition in the past at least  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

This one will last for two *months!* 

Nah just kidding, two weeks is just the right amount of time  :smiley:

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

This looks freaking awesome. What a beautiful way to stay motivated! Im sooooooooo down ::goodjob::

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yeah!  ::D:

----------


## Zyangur

Depending on when the contest starts, I'll be gone for five or so days somewhere within it, so I won't be posting my points. However, I'll keep track, and post once I return  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Alright Cosmic you're signed up. No worries DragonMaster, just make sure you update it all when you get back and don't let your team mate down.

----------


## CosmicEpiphany

When does it start? sorry if i missed that

----------


## FelicityPotter

We don't know yet  :tongue2:  so we have to keep checking back, Matte will warn you though ^^

----------


## Matte87

Yeah check this thread out every now and then. I'd be willing to start the competition if three more people sign up for Lower League. I'm starting to get sick though so I might be a bit off for the next couple of days.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh no D: you can't be ill on New Year!

----------


## djpatch999

I hope you don't get any worse and you get better soon Matte  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Hm, wonder if I can join? Was meaning to compete with Oreoboy and think this would be a good farewell too, but oh the wonders.

----------


## Matte87

Sure you can join Hukif  :smiley:  I'll sign you up in Upper League.

----------


## Sozu

MEEEEEEE, newb league.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Hm, wonder if I can join? Was meaning to compete with Oreoboy and think this would be a good farewell too, but oh the wonders.



Noooo Hukif! D:
You just took out any chance I had of winning this competition!!! :'(

Oh well, good luck to you!  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

I'm up for it! Gotta test some ways of getting my dreaming up and running again.

----------


## Naiya

I'm in for the upper league.  :wink2: 

May the best LDer win, Hukif. Wahahaha.

----------


## Oreo

I'll join the competition to compete with Hukif.  :smiley:  Haven't been in one of these in a long time.

----------


## Sensei

:Crying:  

Upper leaugue looks too scary. 

Just kidding! I am going to do better than I ever have. Competition is the best for me. I'm all fired up!

----------


## Crow360

Hey you don't mind if I sign up for it as well do you? I don't know if I am a bit late for the party but let me know if I can still sign up.

----------


## Matte87

Hey guys, sorry for not replying for a while. I'm feeling much better now. You're all signed up! The competition will officially start on *Saturday*, that means that any dreams you had on Friday night can be used to score points.

Looks like we're going to have an intense Upper League contest this time, this will be fun  :smiley: 

1 more person for Lower League and we have a perfect amount of people for the teams. There will also be an advanced *Challenge Task* for you guys in Upper League. Also changing a bit in the *Team Task* section, I want the points to be more about doing things you've planned out before with your team mate rather than doing them on your own.

----------


## LbV

I'm up for joining again and apologize in advance to anyone that gets teamed up with me haha, it's been a little while.

----------


## Lmrhone

Hey, sorry if this messes up the numbers or something but I'd like to join! Upper league if possible but I'd be happy in the lower league, although I prefer upper.

----------


## Sydney

Hey everyone  :smiley:  I wanna sign up! I'm excited for this. Hopefully it will help boost my motivation, as it has in the past.  :smiley: 

Edit: Crap. Sorry if I screwed up everything for the teams. :/

----------


## Lmrhone

> Hey everyone  I wanna sign up! I'm excited for this. Hopefully it will help boost my motivation, as it has in the past. 
> 
> Edit: Crap. Sorry if I screwed up everything for the teams. :/



No. You didn't!  ::D:  I would've screwed everything up, I'm pretty sure you just evened it out.

----------


## Matte87

20 people, wow! You're all signed up. I will try my best to update the score daily and come up with pleasing *Challenge Tasks.* It's no biggie if there's more people who want to join, this is a competition against oneself foremost, and I can also just make the teams consist of 3 people each  :smiley: 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sensei

Woot! Excited for the competition! I had a great fun lucid last night! A good warm up for the competition. Tonight is gonna be a good night! I am on the right sleep schedule and will stay on it for the duration of this competition. Excited about the new tasks.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

Oh it starts tomorrow right?
Just, don't put me in with Naiya or Oreo <.<

----------


## Matte87

Yup, starts tomorrow  :smiley:  I won't Hukif, you guys are way too good to be on the same team. Remember people, dreams you have tonight when you go to bed, will be awarded points tomorrow. So I'm off to bed to rack up some points. Good luck LD'ing!

----------


## Oceanboy

XD go figure the morning i get flooded with dreams is the first day of some compitition i've no idea of. Just curious..... is it a compitition to see who has the most dreams alongside the most completed tasks?

Edit: XD should make a few challenge tasks involving the influencing of dreams of people not involved/un-experienced. Shouldn't effect the compitition other than leading people to trying to break through to the dreams of others. just an idea :3

----------


## Matte87

The thread explains it all, check it out here: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...d-10-a-139546/

If you want to join up you're free to  :smiley: 

I intend to keep the Challenge Tasks simple and I'm not that into "Beyond Dreaming" stuff.

----------


## enak101

Is it too late for me to join? I haven't had many lucid moments but my recall is staying at one a night for now and I see it as a good way to encourage me to get lucid. I would be in the lower league if I joined of course.

----------


## Oceanboy

> I intend to keep the Challenge Tasks simple and I'm not that into "Beyond Dreaming" stuff.



Meet your teammate: 5 points

Exchange pocket content: 5 points

Help your teammate fly: 5 points

Explore with your teammate: 5 points

Fight eachother: 10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 10 points

All of this is what i was talking about... shared dreaming..... so..... make up your mind, do you believe in shared dreaming or not cause...... i'm pretty sure "fight each other" and "help them fly" means you gotta be in dream with them.

I was simply suggesting that it be an extra thing if someone manages to do such with someone not as experienced: little to no lucid counts. Pretty much just showing up in new members dream journal. But ofcourse thats beyond dreaming unlike teaching a teammate to fly

----------


## Matte87

Who said those tasks were about shared dreaming? I've met my team mates in a dream before and fought them all, and I don't believe that the dream was shared, my mind simply made them all up. 

It's a decent enough idea and I might implement it later if the kind of people who has signed up this time signs up next time aswell.

Sure *enak101!* Just post your dreams in the thread and I'll put you in a team.

----------

